# Electric Motor Repair



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

I have a small electric motor that is used for my plow. The motor stopped working so I took it apart. I have cleaned the inside and now I am having a problem getting it back together. How can I get the brushes to stay in place while re assembling? The springs push the brushed out before I can re-assemble. Is there a special trick here or is it impossible.

Thanks


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

Christian said:


> I have a small electric motor that is used for my plow. The motor stopped working so I took it apart. I have cleaned the inside and now I am having a problem getting it back together. How can I get the brushes to stay in place while re assembling? The springs push the brushed out before I can re-assemble. Is there a special trick here or is it impossible.
> 
> Thanks


 Well rebuilders do it, so yes it must be possible. Personaly, I just go get a rebuilt. $90-$130 depending on where ya get it and a lot less hassal. If there's anyone on this board that can help ya, prolly Ferg06, and very possibly others as well. Or ya can take it to someone that does starters/alternators. Sorry I can't help ya more.


----------



## big john (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like the brushes are in the end cap? right! take the armature out of the case and then put the end cap on it.(you should be able to use a small screwdriver to push the brushes in one by one) then stand it on up on the table and put the housing on it then put in the bolts and tighten!!!

John


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

big john said:


> sounds like the brushes are in the end cap? right! take the armature out of the case and then put the end cap on it.(you should be able to use a small screwdriver to push the brushes in one by one) then stand it on up on the table and put the housing on it then put in the bolts and tighten!!!
> 
> John


The springs push the brushes out.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Use a couple pieces of scotch tape to hold the brushes in while you reassemble the motor. When you're finished, turn the shaft by hand or use a cordless drill. It won't take very long for the tape to wear away and the brushes will make contact.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Christian said:


> The springs push the brushes out.


Not sure what kind you've got but it may be possible to load the armature into the brush holder before putting the stator on/over it. I've done some motors that you can pull the springs back and put on/over the brush holder, push them onto the brushes after you've loaded the armature.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

ih772 said:


> Use a couple pieces of scotch tape to hold the brushes in while you reassemble the motor. When you're finished, turn the shaft by hand or use a cordless drill. It won't take very long for the tape to wear away and the brushes will make contact.


I'll give her a try but not sure if the tape will hold.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

In my experiences, there sometimes are small holes in the housing somewhere by the brushes which will allow a small wire (paperclip) to be inserted once the brushes are pushed in. 
IE: push brush in, insert paperclip through hole, release brush, repeat for other brush, reassemble.

Not all motors have them, however.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

If the end cap has holes in it I've used bread ties to hold them back till assembled. Then I bought a new end cap for a lawn tractor starter that had wires bent in a [ shape holding them back. When you assemble the end cap to the starter they just pop out, job complete.
Might take a couple of tries to get it assembled evenly b4 the wires pop out.
BTW, been there, done that on many plows over the years but I can't remember how I did plow motors.  They don't have holes in them. In fact I used to silicone the caps to seal them up to keep the salt out. I think the above suggestion about assembling the cap to the armature, then putting the outer casing over the armature was the trick. 
Bad thing you might not have fixed it if the armature is not in good shape. I found a local auto elect. shop that will rebuild them. I paid $40 but that was years ago.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Good to read this as Im always having problems with the brushes in Milwaukee drills....TY all!!


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

FERG 06 said:


> If the end cap has holes in it I've used bread ties to hold them back till assembled. Then I bought a new end cap for a lawn tractor starter that had wires bent in a [ shape holding them back. When you assemble the end cap to the starter they just pop out, job complete.
> Might take a couple of tries to get it assembled evenly b4 the wires pop out.
> BTW, been there, done that on many plows over the years but I can't remember how I did plow motors.  They don't have holes in them. In fact I used to silicone the caps to seal them up to keep the salt out. I think the above suggestion about assembling the cap to the armature, then putting the outer casing over the armature was the trick.
> Bad thing you might not have fixed it if the armature is not in good shape. I found a local auto elect. shop that will rebuild them. I paid $40 but that was years ago.


 Hi ferg, after the help you gave me with my plow probs ( and thanks again), I knew you had prolly done some of this too. 
Is this a great site, or what? Ya all set for the plowin' season?


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Madison Generator may be an option, they have done some great work for me in the past rebuilding anything electric or hydraulic too. I am not so good on electrical stuff and they have a warrenty too. Rochester hills is one location Shawn Lewellan is the owner, or was the owner.
Boat starters and motor lifts.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

eyesforever said:


> Hi ferg, after the help you gave me with my plow probs ( and thanks again), I knew you had prolly done some of this too.
> Is this a great site, or what? Ya all set for the plowin' season?


 
After the last 2 great winters, I bought a 2009 truck using my '06 Boss plow and my 12-13 yr old back plow on the back so ya, I'm pretty much ready, at least equipment wise. Mentally I'm not so sure I'm ready to be staying out all night. I'm getting too old to lose a nights sleep. :lol:


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

FERG 06 said:


> After the last 2 great winters, I bought a 2009 truck using my '06 Boss plow and my 12-13 yr old back plow on the back so ya, I'm pretty much ready, at least equipment wise. Mentally I'm not so sure I'm ready to be staying out all night. I'm getting too old to lose a nights sleep. :lol:


 I don't see much snow for this winter. Put a *new* cab on, replaced the steering column, had to run some new wires here/there. Everything is ready to go, so prolly no snow here.

Hey, congrats on the '09'. Really, really glad I quit the snow plowing race several yrs. ago. I can really relate to the 'all day/nighters'

Hope ya have good un.


----------

